# AMR skills opinion



## YCALR (Mar 26, 2011)

So I did the written and passed, then did the skills on Wednesday. I wasn't nervous while doing the skills at all and I hit every point on the medical and spinal(I'm sure because I had been studying and memorized it) I've taken the skills for AMR before, and passed but they did it a lot different here. It wasn't scenario style they just said show me on the airway... for example, in Sacramento AMR skills they gave me a patient and told me his vitals and enact it, so obviously i said BSI. Here in Visalia they simply said put the oxygen tank together. So i did, and i didn't say bsi. Thru nremt that's an automatic fail and I obviously said BSI during the medical assessment and spinal this time too but I honestly didnt even think of it until afterwards but they said I did very well. And they'll contact me soon.

Do you think ill get a call for an interview? I'm beating myself up over it because obviously I know to wear gloves, I've worked as an EMT before, with AMR to be exact. I would just hate to lose this opportunity over something like this. I'm more venting than anything but what is your honest opinion???


----------



## EMSrush (Mar 26, 2011)

That's an interesting question. When I am asked to perform skills, I will perform them to National Registry standard, unless I'm asked to do otherwise. I can't imagine them saying that you did well, unless they meant it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2011)

I honestly don't think it will make a big difference. I mean have you seen EMTs and Medics wearing gloves when hooking up the oxygen tank? I haven't.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 26, 2011)

Unless you're assembling an O2 tank and regulator that's been contaminated... no need for gloves/BSI. Out of habit, though, I do wear some kind of safety glasses when putting regulators on full or unknown pressure bottles.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> Unless you're assembling an O2 tank and regulator that's been contaminated... no need for gloves/BSI. Out of habit, though, I do wear some kind of safety glasses when putting regulators on full or unknown pressure bottles.



Ooh. I see why you do. But personally i haven't seen anyone really do it. I almost always forget to say BSI. At the fire station we would put on all of our BSI gear before we left the station. So when we arrive on scene it's just seen safety and then from there. I have to really think and slow stuff down when I'm saying everything so I remember to say BSI.


----------



## YCALR (Mar 26, 2011)

And from my experience there are times when the gloves arent necessary but for the purpose of the skills assessment I believe its vital;-( I don't know what to think, I'm trying to stay positive since they did say I did a really good job. Wish me luck I should hear by Monday... I would really hate to be rejected because of bsi when i know the skills, like I said I've had experience before. Ugh, we'll see. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## YCALR (Mar 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ooh. I see why you do. But personally i haven't seen anyone really do it. I almost always forget to say BSI. At the fire station we would put on all of our BSI gear before we left the station. So when we arrive on scene it's just seen safety and then from there. I have to really think and slow stuff down when I'm saying everything so I remember to say BSI.



Exactly, even during the airway assessment, its the same thing. Since Right when I would get out of the ambulance my gloves would alreAdy be on before even seeing any patient. It's hard when you have the system going as you like and then having to remember to verbalize during an exam...


----------



## YCALR (Mar 29, 2011)

Called for phase 3, INTERVIEW!!!! hopefully I get on with AMR! Hm we'll definitely have to wait and see!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2011)

YCALR said:


> Called for phase 3, INTERVIEW!!!! hopefully I get on with AMR! Hm we'll definitely have to wait and see!



That's great! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## nonameheroes (Mar 29, 2011)

congrats...good luck on your interview


----------



## YCALR (Apr 5, 2011)

Update: I've been offered the job, have the physical on the 12!!! Then academy!!! So excited.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## YCALR (Apr 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> Congrats



Thanks!!!! So I believe you are with AMR as well, is the physical anything to worry about??


----------



## Juarez (Apr 5, 2011)

YCALR said:


> Update: I've been offered the job, have the physical on the 12!!! Then academy!!! So excited.




how long did it take you since you first applied to the position to get hired?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2011)

YCALR said:


> Thanks!!!! So I believe you are with AMR as well, is the physical anything to worry about??



The hardest thing on the physical is walking up and backwards down stairs carrying 140lbs. Then you have to lift the 140lbs from 16 inches off the ground to I believe 33 inches off the ground.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 5, 2011)

Juarez said:


> how long did it take you since you first applied to the position to get hired?



I first applied in December and started the process in March. So it wasn't a long wait.


----------



## Juarez (Apr 5, 2011)

YCALR said:


> I first applied in December and started the process in March. So it wasn't a long wait.



Oh wow, congratulations, and good luck!
I applied and took the test last month, is there anything you did that you would recommend I do in order to set myself apart from everyone else or anything to help get through the process? Because, from what I've heard, some people wait 3-4 months such as yourself, and others wait up to a year to get in.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> The hardest thing on the physical is walking up and backwards down stairs carrying 140lbs. Then you have to lift the 140lbs from 16 inches off the ground to I believe 33 inches off the ground.



Thanks, I've lifted patients on gurneys before but either way ill practice with a milk crate and weights. I've gotten this far and there is no way I will let the physical stop me lol. thanks for all your help!!


----------



## YCALR (Apr 5, 2011)

Juarez said:


> Oh wow, congratulations, and good luck!
> I applied and took the test last month, is there anything you did that you would recommend I do in order to set myself apart from everyone else or anything to help get through the process? Because, from what I've heard, some people wait 3-4 months such as yourself, and others wait up to a year to get in.



You've taken the written and skills? The best advice I can give you during your interview is be confident, RELAX! Make eye contact and think of your reply before you just blurt something out. during every interview, when they ask if you have questions, always ask about them and their experiences. How long, and why they've stayed with the company. People love talking about themselves and that's a huge plus when remembering back at particular interviews. Good luck!!


----------



## Juarez (Apr 5, 2011)

YCALR said:


> You've taken the written and skills? The best advice I can give you during your interview is be confident, RELAX! Make eye contact and think of your reply before you just blurt something out. during every interview, when they ask if you have questions, always ask about them and their experiences. How long, and why they've stayed with the company. People love talking about themselves and that's a huge plus when remembering back at particular interviews. Good luck!!




No I've just taken my written not my skills. Thanks for the advice, I usually find out about the company and ask questions on call volume and things like that, but thanks for the advice about asking them why they've been there at the company.
Did you do anything like call every so often or show up and update stuff? Or did you just wait until they called you?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Juarez said:


> No I've just taken my written not my skills. Thanks for the advice, I usually find out about the company and ask questions on call volume and things like that, but thanks for the advice about asking them why they've been there at the company.
> Did you do anything like call every so often or show up and update stuff? Or did you just wait until they called you?



Call every now and then and defiantly make sure you keep updating your info like H-6. That requires them to pull out your application.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2011)

What division picked you up?


----------



## YCALR (Apr 5, 2011)

Juarez said:


> No I've just taken my written not my skills. Thanks for the advice, I usually find out about the company and ask questions on call volume and things like that, but thanks for the advice about asking them why they've been there at the company.
> Did you do anything like call every so often or show up and update stuff? Or did you just wait until they called you?



yes, I called every so often just to inquire about dates and such. Actually going in a few times would be good so they can put a face to a name.. When you do get called for skills, review airway, c-spine and medical/trauma assessment. Just Like the NR. Usually I ask the questions at the end. That's when i find that theyre more relaxed and willing to open up a bit more.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> What division picked you up?



AMR-Mobile Life Support-Tulare County


----------



## Juarez (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

